# Other Pets > Dogs >  My new Cane Corso's

## spk329

Thanks for looking  :Wag of the finger: 
Any other Cane  Corso owners?

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Cane Corso's are great dogs. Cute pic! Congrats! :Smile:

----------

_spk329_ (01-04-2009)

----------


## katiadarling

Only one picture!?!? More please  :Razz: 

They're very cute!

----------

_spk329_ (01-04-2009)

----------


## spk329

> Only one picture!?!? More please 
> 
> They're very cute!


Thanks and here ya go

----------


## Melicious

So totally adorable.

----------

_spk329_ (01-04-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Awww how cute. I've never had the priledge to meet one!  :Sad:  They look like they are full of personality!

----------

_spk329_ (01-05-2009)

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Thanks and here ya go


Well I just died of puppy cuteness.

I've always wanted a Cane Corso, I always thought they were pretty great.

Adorable dog!

----------

_spk329_ (01-05-2009)

----------


## spk329

She's doing great BUT I can't decide if i should crop her ears.....What do you guys think?

----------


## shadi11

We really want one but with 2 dogs and only 1200 sq ft of house already we just don't have room for another.  I have already found a breeder by us so im already prepared.

----------


## catawhat75

OMG she is just the cutest thing. That is one breed I would love to have as a client. I just want to play with her and snuggle her and love her  :Please: 
As for the ears, personally I am against cropping. I think they look so much more adorable with natural ears.

----------

_spk329_ (01-10-2009)

----------


## pillowtalk6188

what a freaking cute puppy! i LOVE the way her ears are. her color is stunning.

----------

_spk329_ (01-10-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

AWE They are sooooo CUTE!!!! I want to get a cane corso puppy soo BAD!! I think im going to buy myself one on my 18th birthday  :Smile:  

And about the ears... Even though they are absolutely adorable with the floppy ears, they should get cropped. When they grow into the ears after they heal and get furry again, they look SO HANDSOME  :Smile:

----------

_spk329_ (01-12-2009)

----------


## tmartin2347

very jealous!

----------

_spk329_ (01-12-2009)

----------


## jrosen123

I say leave her ears how they are, floppy ears are soo cute

----------

_spk329_ (01-12-2009)

----------


## hoax

> She's doing great BUT I can't decide if i should crop her ears.....What do you guys think?


Cute puppy!!!!!!

I know nothing of cropping ears. I have never done it, never seen it done, never been around any one when it was done. 

I was always under the impression that cropping had to be done at a fairly young age. I do not know how old your baby is, if she is still at an acceptable age then I would say go for it.

----------

_spk329_ (01-12-2009)

----------


## blackcrystal22

> She's doing great BUT I can't decide if i should crop her ears.....What do you guys think?


I think, unless you plan on showing, keep the ears. They look very cute on her and I don't like cropped on Cane Corsos as much as Dobermans.

----------

_spk329_ (01-12-2009)

----------


## spk329

Thanks everyone......I think I'm not going to crop her ears. Just can't see putting her through that at this point. She's 4 1/2 month old already.

----------


## GabScarfo

Got to love Cane Corso!

Here's mine at 4 months 45 pounds!

He's even bigger now at 5 months but no updated pics yet!





I cant wait till he's full grown... :Very Happy: 

Gab

----------


## GabScarfo

Oh and here's some pics of is sister...Layla!





Hope you enjoyed the pics...i know i do... :Very Happy: 

Gab

----------

_spk329_ (01-14-2009)

----------


## spk329

Hey Gab.....He looks great. My girl is 50 lbs at almost 5 months and her name is Layla too  :Smile:

----------


## CaneCorso

Wow very nice dogs to say the least.  I have two of them and they are great.  One has cropped ears and a tail, and the other has ears and no tail.  Both rescues.  Enjoy your new friends.

----------

_spk329_ (01-18-2009)

----------


## GabScarfo

Nice dogs guys!

I just came back from the vet and Scarfo at 5 months weights...

 :Very Happy: 

65.4 pounds!!!

Pretty happy about it!

Cheers!

Gab

----------


## RayL

Wow, What good timing.  I owned/own two corsos with my girl being almost 8 years old.  She is the poster girl for sweetness in the breed.  Never met a stranger.  We aquired a male roughly 4 years ago at 10 weeks old and he was the sweetest thing ever, for a while.  He was socialized well until he wanted to start showing a lil aggression.  Long story short, we along with a few other trainers, helpers, and friends could not curb this aggression.  This dog would lie on my floor in the house and would lick my feet, legs, arms face whatever like a perfect lapdog. I would supervise him with my 12 year old in my living room and he would never even attempt to show any agression.  This dog was crate trained, sterilized, knew 15-20 commands and was submissive while in the house.  Remove him from the house and i couldnt get him to calm down.  It got to the point where i couldnt even enter the fence, this man was so territorial and agressive it was unbeleiveable.  I made a TON of phone calls to quite a few breeders and a few said that this temperant is getting more and more common due to some poor breedings and the popularity of the breed.  Im not a quitter and refused to give up on him but i have 3 children and own a business where its not rare for customers to come to the house to make payment or drop off stuff. The vet local to my area just so happen to have had this dogs father after the original owners gave him up due to, uncontrolable aggression. We had planned on running extensive tests to see if ANYTHING medically could of been wrong with him.  In the meantime, i was basically the only person allowed to handle this dog and walk him late at night( i live on 5 acres) to avoid distractions.  He was a true angel on the leash and in the house.  In the fence or around ANYONE he was agressive to the point i was scared he would injure himself.  blood tests revealed nothing as i figured and we scheduled a head scan.  At this point he confined to a crate in my bedroom all day until his walks and feed time then back in the crate.  Such a liability i couldnt chance it.  Well 3 days before his scan he died some time during the night in his crate.  This KILLED me.  Im upset as hell typing this. How could a dog so loving and affectionate be so agressive within a few more feet of the house.  We continued with the scan and found he had multiple lumps in the brain and the vet beleives a part of the brain still undeveloped.  We pretty much came to the conclusion that genetics was the only culprit.  So to the ones who currently own and to the ones who are thinking of owning KNOW YOUR BREEDER.  These dogs are very very powerful and as i seen first hand can be very very aggressive.  These traits didnt start to show till about 2.5 years when the dog should of matured fully.  i recommend ONE breeder and anyone wanting to know that breeder can PM me.  My girl is stable as concrete and i trust her 100% in any situation.  The Cane Corso is an awsome breed when things go right but be prepared for the worst.  Personally, my girl will live out her life with us and continue to be spoiled till its her time.  I will never own Corsi again.  If anyone would like to PM me about anything concerning these dogs i have down a TONNNN of researching and talking to the pros about these animals.  Ok im broken hearted now.  

Ray

----------

